# Orlando Florida Woodworking Show



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

We just got back from the Orlando Woodworking Show and it was awesome. There was plenty to look at, plenty to learn, and plenty to buy. The best demonstration was put on by Woodpecker of its Incra router and table saw equipment. Until you see how this stuf works you just cannot appreciate its value in the shop. The accuracy was amazing and it is so simple in operation. Woodline had a great demonstration in raised panel doors where I learned a lot. 

There was plenty to buy and the prices were a bargain. At Woodline I bought the 6 piece panel raising set and DVD and saved $60.00 plus shipping. Also saved $20 on a six piece set of round over bits. At Peachtree I got some of that white slippery plastic for fence material and some track and knobs etc. Over at the Kreg booth Their new positioning jigs for installing drawer slides caught my eye and I purchased a set. I came across a hardwood and exotic wood supplier nearby in Lakeland Florida and that will be a weekend road trip in itself.

Clamps, Clamps, Clamps.....Every kind, shape, size that you can think of. About the only area that was lacking was in wood finishing. Only Varathane had a very small display and no hands on demonstration.

I am glad we didn't pass this up.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey if you could keep us informed on the woodline bits still cold in PA to try them out.


----------

